# Brownout Overdrive



## music6000 (Dec 17, 2021)

This is a clever little circuit, from AC/DC, Van Halen & a lot more!!!
Pinched Harmonics jump out of this ,Great Clarity & Response!
 Thanks Mr PedalPCB!


----------



## giovanni (Dec 17, 2021)

Very neat build!


----------



## tcpoint (Dec 17, 2021)

It's a nice pedal.  Love mine.  Great build.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 20, 2021)

Excellent artwork and build quality.  I was half-expecting to see an eyelet board inside .  It is a great sounding pedal.  
Which JFETs did you end up using and did you check the bias?


----------



## cooder (Dec 20, 2021)

Sweet as Rock'nRoll.... \m/


----------



## music6000 (Dec 20, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Excellent artwork and build quality.  I was half-expecting to see an eyelet board inside .  It is a great sounding pedal.
> Which JFETs did you end up using and did you check the bias?


Some *NOS* ST Microelectronic 2N5457 that I've had since they were a dime a dozen.
I was going to check the Bias, but it has Sustain for Days if I want it!
It is a really Great MIAB!!!


----------



## fig (Dec 21, 2021)

music6000 said:


> I've had since they were a dime a dozen.


Nowadays they're over a dozen dimes each! 

Excellent build, through and through. 😍


----------

